# Microphone not working.



## NabuArat (Jan 20, 2011)

So I have a headset, but the mic was not working when I bought my computer. After I took it to a service they made it work >_<
But it keeps "breaking" every time I reinstall my Windows(so I would imagine it's not really hardware related, but I didn't know where else to make the thread).
The service center charged me 20$ last time so I don't want to go there any time soon, or every time I decide to reinstall windows.
Right now my microphone is NOT working.

-OS:Widows XP-Service Pack 3-Version 2002
-Sound Device:C-Media CM6501 Like Sound Device
-I have the newest drivers.
-Headphones/Mic is working (Tested it on other PCs)
-Plugged the mic into the correct point.(Pink) It's a headset so the green for headphones is in the Green.
-Control Panel/Sounds and Audio Devices/Voice/Test hardware under "voice recording" does NOT detect ... well anything.
-The proper device has been selected in the list in Sounds and Audio Devices. (C-Media CM6501 Like Sound Devic)(?no "e"at the end?)
-Mixer Options - Mic is selected in Recording. Not muted in Playback (I can't get into advanced due to it being gray)

ANY ideas would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check Device Manager for any devices with a yellow ! If there are any, those devices require drivers installed.


----------



## NabuArat (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, I have the drivers. CMI CM6501 Sound Config.
Everything seems to be fine. Microphone has been selected on "recording" options and is not muted.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The the headset/mic on another PC to ensure it works.


----------



## NabuArat (Jan 20, 2011)

NabuArat said:


> -Headphones/Mic is working (Tested it on other PCs)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Driver or hardware (ie: audio chipset) is faulty. Most likely cause, would be drivers as it would appear to work before you "reinstall Windows". Ensure you are installing the correct driver package.


----------



## NabuArat (Jan 20, 2011)

Dogg said:


> Ensure you are installing the correct driver package.


Well that helps a lot ...
I've got the original CD for the drivers and all I do is update them. How can it be the wrong package? :4-dontkno
And if the problem comes from the package how do I find out which is the correct one?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Contact the service center that fixed it for you the first time and ask for a report so you can see how to fix it again.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There is very likely a newer version of the drivers than what's on the CD. Especially if you are dealing with older hardware. Check the manufacturers website.


----------



## NabuArat (Jan 20, 2011)

koala said:


> Contact the service center that fixed it for you the first time and ask for a report so you can see how to fix it again.


I did. They said and I quote "We cannot share information of what we do even if it is with the PC's owner."
So ... that didn't get me anywhere.




Dogg said:


> There is very likely a newer version of the drivers than what's on the CD. Especially if you are dealing with older hardware. Check the manufacturers website.





NabuArat said:


> Well that helps a lot ...
> I've got the original CD for the drivers and all I do is update them.


I install the CD. Bring up old Mr. google and look for the newest version if the auto update device thing comes out with nothing.

WHY GOOGLE!?!?!
Well it seems the manufacturer, apparently, has decided not to update that model anymore.

...again, I have C-Media CM6501 Like Sound Device.
The manufacturer's website is as fallows:
C-Media Electronics, Inc.
I have not been able to locate my brand of device there(there being their download section, device section, updates section, drivers section AND search), which is why I turned to Google.

After a while of research I found out that v5.12.2.4219 is the most stable, with only 2 versions newer than that. Both of which tested with the same result.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tested another set of speakers or headphones on the PC to verify an audio chipset/driver issue? If it still doesn't work, we'll look for drivers. Aside from using the chipset name, it's sometimes easier to use the hardware ID's. More info can be found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## NabuArat (Jan 20, 2011)

NabuArat said:


> -Headphones/Mic is working (Tested it on other PCs)


I mainly use a headset, which is tested on other PCs and is working.
I have another microphone which I don't use as much, but have tested on other PCs as well and is working.
However both give no response when used on my own PC.

The device Instance Id:
USB/VID_0D8C&PID_0201&MI_00\6&834DCB8&0&0000

The hardware Ids in order are:
USB/VID_0d8c&Pid_0201&Rev_0010&MI_00
USB/VID_0d8c&Pid_0201&MI_00

Didn't really know which one is needed.

EDIT: I'm using XP x32


----------



## NabuArat (Jan 20, 2011)

I googled all 3, but couldn't find a proper, working link. Even went through some Russian web pages 
After that I googled the Matching device IDs & Compatable IDs, but ... meh.
Don't even know what exactly I'm looking for. If I find a driver how am I sure it's the right one without running it(if the name doesn't give any details).
Any help would be more than appreciated at this point.

While browsing around I noticed a lot of people ask for/use info reports so I made 2.
From Aida64(former Everest) & DxDiag. Hope they have all the info needed to find a proper driver, if that's the problem...

Reports:
AIDA64 & DxDiag Reports.rar




VirSCAN.org Scanned Report :

Scanned time : 2011/01/30 19:21:42 (EET)
Scanner results: Scanners did not find malware!
File Name : AIDA64 & DxDiag Reports.rar
File Size : 55504 byte
File Type : RAR archive data, v1d, os
MD5 : 5e855f8362322bfbef3ece24763a7506
SHA1 : 7916e2cc38f2bce19d75983e40161e3318e1fdbb
Online report : AIDA64 & DxDiag Reports.rar MD5:5e855f8362322bfbef3ece24763a7506 - VirSCAN.org Scanners did not find malware!

Scanner Engine Ver Sig Ver Sig Date Time Scan result
a-squared 5.1.0.2 20110128171831 2011-01-28 5.20 -
AhnLab V3 2011.01.30.01 2011.01.30 2011-01-30 1.55 -
AntiVir 8.2.4.158 7.11.2.31 2011-01-28 0.29 -
Antiy 2.0.18 20110121.7499324 2011-01-21 0.18 -
Arcavir 2010 201101310013 2011-01-31 0.01 -
Authentium 5.1.1 201101291540 2011-01-29 1.50 -
AVAST! 4.7.4 110130-0 2011-01-30 0.15 -
AVG 8.5.850 271.1.1/3412 2011-01-30 0.64 -
BitDefender 7.90123.6697766 7.35996 2011-01-31 6.82 -
ClamAV 0.96.5 12589 2011-01-30 0.10 -
Comodo 4.0 7542 2011-01-30 1.04 -
CP Secure 1.3.0.5 2011.01.31 2011-01-31 0.09 -
Dr.Web 5.0.2.3300 2011.01.31 2011-01-31 10.65 -
F-Prot 4.4.4.56 20110129 2011-01-29 1.46 -
F-Secure 7.02.73807 2011.01.30.01 2011-01-30 0.18 -
Fortinet 4.2.254 12.852 2011-01-29 0.20 -
GData 21.1673/21.654 20110130 2011-01-30 10.98 -
ViRobot 20110129 2011.01.29 2011-01-29 0.38 -
Ikarus T3.1.32.15.0 2011.01.30.77625 2011-01-30 4.84 -
JiangMin 13.0.900 2011.01.30 2011-01-30 1.44 -
Kaspersky 5.5.10 2011.01.30 2011-01-30 0.06 -
KingSoft 2009.2.5.15 2011.1.30.11 2011-01-30 0.96 -
McAfee 5400.1158 6242 2011-01-30 6.87 -
Microsoft 1.6502 2011.01.30 2011-01-30 3.90 -
NOD32 3.0.21 5827 2011-01-28 0.14 -
Norman 6.06.12 6.06.00 2011-01-26 8.01 -
Panda 9.05.01 2011.01.30 2011-01-30 1.92 -
Trend Micro 9.200-1012 7.802.08 2011-01-30 0.03 -
Quick Heal 11.00 2011.01.29 2011-01-29 1.04 -
Rising 20.0  23.42.04.06 2011-01-28 0.24 -
Sophos 3.15.0 4.61 2011-01-31 6.53 -
Sunbelt 3.9.2474.2 8251 2011-01-30 1.23 -
Symantec 1.3.0.24 20110129.003 2011-01-29 0.06 -
nProtect 20110126.01 2974157 2011-01-26 5.00 -
The Hacker 6.7.0.1 v00120 2011-01-26 1.91 -
VBA32 3.12.14.3 20110128.2145 2011-01-28 3.58 -
VirusBuster 5.2.0.28 13.6.152.1/42900732011-01-19 0.00 -


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First, let me say that any associated files should be directly attached to your topic. The site you are using to host the file is full of malware and popups.

Second, the AIDA64 report contains your Windows key.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The report shows that you have an Asus M2N SLI motherboard. The Asus website has all of the drivers needed.


----------



## NabuArat (Jan 20, 2011)

Dogg said:


> First, let me say that any associated files should be directly attached to your topic. The site you are using to host the file is full of malware and popups.


File attached to topic. Didn't even know I could do that.



Dogg said:


> Second, the AIDA64 report contains your Windows key.


Dang, and I was sure I took off all of the personal-personal info. Thanks for the heads up.
And yes, I took the file down from mediafire.



Dogg said:


> The report shows that you have an Asus M2N SLI motherboard. The Asus website has all of the drivers needed.


Not for CM6501. Or did you mean other drivers and if so - which?


----------



## NabuArat (Jan 20, 2011)

Yey, 15 minutes are up with my fiddling about.
Here are the settings I could think off.
Also, thanks for your replies thus far.


----------



## NabuArat (Jan 20, 2011)

Shameless self bump.


----------

